

What happens when computers stop shrinking?  - VMG
http://www.salon.com/technology/computers/index.html?story=/mwt/feature/2011/03/19/moores_law_ends_excerpt

======
VMG
I think he ignores other possible advances besides miniaturization. Currently
making smaller transistor seems like the easiest way to improve performance,
but other methods may become more attractive when it isn't possible anymore.

